# Craftsman Axle Part?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am searching for a part#, or part discription there is a little strut on my transaxle that has no part# in the book, or on sears? It looks like one of those auto shocks that holds the hood, hatch, etc up but is much shorter.. You can see it in this link it is the little strut rod beside the axle fan/pulley.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part...dMod=917276800


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

damper part #191030 

link:
http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/P0603018-00001.png


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> damper part #191030
> 
> link:
> http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/P0603018-00001.png



Thankyou for the link, and the info on the part#....


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

your welcome!

Ben


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How does the trans mount in the tractor? Seems odd its built to flex , most are solid mounted....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> How does the trans mount in the tractor? Seems odd its built to flex , most are solid mounted....



Mine is fixed it has 2 lift blocks with bolts mounted to 2 flanges that are part of the frame.. 4 grade 8 bolts in each flange


----------

